# Looking for something like a soft perlon



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

Hi is there such a thing as a soft perlon type strap and if so what would I search for, really looking for a blue on3 for my Pepsi turtle ?

Thanks


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

Robti said:


> Hi is there such a thing as a soft perlon type strap and if so what would I search for, really looking for a blue on3 for my Pepsi turtle ?
> Thanks


Did you see the message I sent you Robti...?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

I seen it mate just didn't flash up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Robti said:


> Hi is there such a thing as a soft perlon type strap and if so what would I search for, really looking for a blue on3 for my Pepsi turtle ?
> 
> Thanks


 Not the best picture, but I got this perlon NATO of eBay for less than a fiver. Its thicker and a lot softer than the usual ones.


----------



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

Have you a link for 5his and I will give it a try


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Robti said:


> Have you a link for 5his and I will give it a try


 I can't find the seller I bought mine from, only this one, which is a bit more expensive.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PERLON-NATO-G10-ROYAL-BLU-Military-Divers-Watch-Strap-Band-Nylon-Tropic-Braided/272777759681?hash=item3f82d24bc1:m:mECNGKcLmkqTBLgGZKvu7sw


----------



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

Thanks for that link


----------

